# Using laptop to stream movies to tv



## DGO (Nov 14, 2009)

My blur-ray does not stream Netflix. My laptop has HDMI. Can I use the laptop to stream Netflix to my TV and/or should I go to the home theater and let that go to tv. All my entertainment centers have HDMI. Thanks for your help.


----------

